# Protection d'ecran ou pas ?



## corrs78 (25 Juin 2010)

Est-ce que l'écran se raye facilement ?
si on a une housse type officielle Apple est-ce utile de mettre une film protecteur sur ecran ?

est ce que l'on perd de la sensibilité /confort au "mulittouch"

et si c'est vraiment utile ou en acheter une bonne ?

merci


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2010)

Faut arrêter avec la surprotection des objets.
Collerait-t-on un film protecteur sur un Macbook ?
L'écran de l'iPad est tactile, autant le toucher directement pour vraiment en profiter non ?
Une housse ou un étui pour le transporter ça oui, bien- sûr.


----------



## Dr Aldol (27 Juin 2010)

Si jamais tu devais te tourner vers une protection d'écran, je te conseille cette marque. Elle est completement invisible et, même si cette pensée est irrationnelle, plus de craintes de rayures  Par contre, le touché est légèrement différent, et il me semble que les traces de doigts sont un peu plus difficiles à laver (un coup de T-shirt ne suffit pas). 

J'ai aussi ce type de protection sur mon 3G depuis bientôt deux ans et elle est toujours nickel !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

a quand une protection pour protéger le film de protection?


----------



## ikeke (27 Juin 2010)

En ce qui me concerne c'est "pas de film de protection", je n'en ai jamais eu sur mon iPhone depuis deux ans et pas une seule rayure et pourtant mon iPhone n'est pas du tout protéger. Il est soit dans ma sacoche soit dans la poche de mon jeans ou de ma veste.

Alors pour l'ipad... Je me contente d'une pochette de transport.


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

corrs78 a dit:


> est ce que l'on perd de la sensibilité /confort au "mulittouch"


non, on ne perd pas de sensibilité.


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2010)

Pas de protection, un petit coup de chiffon mcro-fibre enlève les traces de doigts facilement.
Par contre la housse Apple est très salissante.


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Par contre la housse Apple est très salissante.


je confirme.


----------

